# Diatom invasion of canister filter tubing



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

So my tank has shifted from an initial diatom and BGA/cyano bloom after setting it up a couple months ago, to an invasion of of what looks to be still diatoms but in the tubing of the SunSun canister filter I'm using. On one hand, I'd rather have it there acting as an additional nutrient hog than in the tank itself (plants all seem fine). But I also don't want it to cause any clogging or flow issues.

What's the safest and most effective way to get rid of this? It's a bit too extensive to try to clean by hand so I was thinking a very dilute bleach solution would do the trick, but I don't want to accidentally kill off any beneficial microbes in the filter housing itself either. I wasn't sure how "sticky" it would be with the tubing material, but I may be overthinking it... 

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

During your next cleaning just remove the tubing and clean it with a brush, string/towel or something else that you can pull through the tubing.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks, but the tubing is about 3-4 feet long...I don't think I have a brush long and wide enough to do anything except at the ends. That's why I was hoping a dilute bleach soak would be safe and effective. 

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Flexible-Tubing-SUNSUN-Canister/dp/B00NI4NMI2

(Apologies if Amazon links are not allowed)


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Are you dosing any/much Fe? Sounds more like residue from Fe precipitation than diatoms. That's a common thing in filter pipes. Brown rusty color that wipes off easily?

Because if the bacterial population has established enough to make the diatoms disappear from the tank itself, it's not likely to be living in the filter hoses either.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

As far as cleaning the tubes with a brush is concerned, try getting something like this - https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JR3VK6Y/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I agree with Burr, it probably is not diatoms. However, almost all (if not all) tubing will get the brown "gunk" in it over time. Simple clean it out when needed/desired or replace it with new tubing. Whichever is easier for you.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Are you dosing any/much Fe? Sounds more like residue from Fe precipitation than diatoms. That's a common thing in filter pipes. Brown rusty color that wipes off easily?
> 
> Because if the bacterial population has established enough to make the diatoms disappear from the tank itself, it's not likely to be living in the filter hoses either.




Interesting. I do dose Fe as a dry micro mix in a kinda laissez-faire way so I might be overdosing. 

My iron chemistry knowledge is a bit lacking, so I'm curious what it may be precipitating with...I'll try to grab some pics later because it looked an awful lot like diatoms.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

In a pinch a wire hanger will also work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

jpappy789 said:


> Interesting. I do dose Fe as a dry micro mix in a kinda laissez-faire way so I might be overdosing.
> 
> My iron chemistry knowledge is a bit lacking, so I'm curious what it may be precipitating with...I'll try to grab some pics later because it looked an awful lot like diatoms.


Mostly occurs in PH that's too high for whatever its chelated with. It's not necessarily a bad thing, a little is common for most folks. As long as the plants are happy I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Depending on the diameter of your hoses, one of the least talked about, but yet most effective tools for cleaning hoses, intakes, ect... is the MagFox.

https://www.amazon.com/Two-Little-F...ie=UTF8&qid=1499121182&sr=8-1&keywords=magfox

It works the same way as the floating algae glass cleaners.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

That is slick!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

I looked into the magfox but the reviews were less than inspiring.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

sdwindansea said:


> I looked into the magfox but the reviews were less than inspiring.


I own and use one. It works for me.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Cheap and easy. https://www.amazon.com/CrazyEve-Fle...9123697&sr=8-4&keywords=aquarium+hose+cleaner

Dan


----------

